# Divisa/uniforme



## sevillista

Ho cercato su diversi forum, ma non ho trovato niente che spieghi la differenza fra divisa e uniforme. Saresti cosi gentili da dirmi chi usa l´una e chi usa l´altra? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## One1

Sono essenzialmente la stessa cosa. Uniforme è usato quando vuoi dare più importanza, es. "le uniformi degli ufficiali sono tirate a lucide", mentre divisa è meno altisonante, tipo "divisa di ordinanza della polizia è blu", oppure "la divisa degli impiegati del McDonald's è orribile"


----------



## 0scar

Así es, nadie explica la diferencia porque practicamente no existe diferencia, son sinónimos cuando se habla de cosas como el uniforme de soldado, colegial, etc.

No se me ocurre un buen sinónimo de _uniforme_ en castellano.


----------



## gatogab

I militari si tolsero l'uniforme e indossarono le divise mimetiche.


----------



## sevillista

gatogab said:


> I militari si tolsero l'uniforme e indossarono le divise mimetiche.


 
Questo non l´ho proprio capito, potresti spiegarti un po´ meglio, per favore? Grazie.


----------



## 0scar

En Google es más fácil encontrar "uniformi mimetiche" que "divise mimetiche".


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Questo non l´ho proprio capito, potresti spiegarti un po´ meglio, per favore? Grazie.


 
Che si possono usare indistintamente, con lo stesso significato.
In quella frase, i militari da un uniforme passano a un altro uniforme che per evitare di rinominare, viene chiamato "divisa".

Guarda questa:
"I militari si tolsero la divisa e indossarono uniformi mimetici.



> En Google es más fácil encontrar "uniformi mimetiche" que "divise mimetiche


". En los negocios especializados, un poco menos.


----------



## sevillista

Va bene, grazie, non conoscevo la parola mimetica, perciò non capivo .


----------



## 0scar

Que yo sepa les falta una adjetivo a las oraciones de arriba, por ejemplo:

I militari si tolsero la divisa _ordinaria_ e indossarono uniformi mimetici.

I militari si tolsero l'uniforme_ ordinaria_ e indossarono le divise mimetiche.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Que yo sepa les falta un adjetivo a las oraciones de arriba, por ejemplo:
> 
> I militari si tolsero la divisa _ordinaria_ e indossarono uniformi mimetiche.
> 
> I militari si tolsero l'uniforme_ ordinaria_ e indossarono le divise mimetiche.



Non serve, anche perché la frase di per sé non è molto realistica. Detta così sembra che i soldati si cambino negli spogliatoi di una palestra o di una piscina 

Si dice anche, e spesso, "la *tuta *mimetica".


----------



## elena73

Vorrei solo aggiungere l'espressione idiomatica:
Il fascino della divisa

¿Existe en *español?*


----------



## sevillista

elena73 said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere l'espressione idiomatica:
> Il fascino della divisa
> 
> ¿Existe en *español?*


 
Cosa vuol dire l´espressione, Elena? Che alle donne ci attirano gli uomini in divisa?


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Cosa vuol dire l´espressione, Elena? Che alle donne ci attirano gli uomini in divisa? e viceversa


----------



## sevillista

Gatogab, ti piacerebbe una donna sergente ? Meglio cambio argomento, altrimenti i moderatori diranno che i miei commenti sono irrilevanti .


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Gatogab, ti piacerebbe una donna sergente ?


 
Con i modi da sergente?...Non credo.
Ma neanche per la sola divisa.
Sono antimilitarista.

(si accettano di buen grado _"Deleted. Reason: out off topic_)


----------



## elena73

Ah, quindi in spagnolo non c'è!!! 

Ti faccio un esempio di uso. 

Laura: 'Ieri sono venuti nel negozio sotto casa mia i Vigili del Fuoco! Ce n'era uno bellissimo....' 

Marta: No, guarda, l'ho visto, non era bellissimo... è stato solo 'il fascino della divisa'. 

Si può dire per appartenenti ai corpi militari, para-militari, vigili urbani, capitani/ufficiali di navi, medici e volendo anche gli appartenenti a squadre sportive, e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## ursu-lab

elena73 said:


> Ah, quindi in spagnolo non c'è!!!
> 
> Ti faccio un esempio di uso.
> 
> Laura: 'Ieri sono venuti nel negozio sotto casa mia i Vigili del Fuoco! Ce n'era uno bellissimo....'
> 
> Marta: No, guarda, l'ho visto, non era bellissimo... è stato solo 'il fascino della divisa'.
> 
> Si può dire per appartenenti ai corpi militari,* para-militari *eek: speriamo siano poche...), vigili urbani, capitani/ufficiali di navi, medici e volendo anche gli appartenenti a squadre sportive, e chi più ne ha più ne metta...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Sevillista,

giusto per aggiungere una cosina a quanto giustamente detto dagli altri amici; uniforme mi suona più elegante di divisa, anche se hanno lo stesso significato; comunque di solito si dice " mettersi in alta uniforme".

Infine,sempre restando in ambito militare, si parla spesso della  "divisa da lavoro", usata da coloro che svolgono dei veri e propri lavori nelle Forze Armate, tipo il meccanico, l'elettricista  e..credo anche il cuoco.

Ciao!


----------

